# Que es un transistor Mosfet



## isacnews (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola mi duda es que es un transistor Mosfet y para que sirve, cuales son sus funciones, me gustaria mas opiniones personales en vez de definiciones sacas de internet o una explicacion lo mas entendible posible  como si fuera a alguien k recien inicia en electronica


----------



## mabauti (Dic 3, 2007)

algo de información:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Esto dije en el clon de este hilo...

http://www.ccpot.galeon.com/enlaces1737099.html 

Cuando sepas mas profundizamos.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Es muy sencillo, si aplicas una tension en la puerta (una de las patillas) este conduce.


La gracia de los mosfets frente a los transistores:

Para activar una carga/motor de 4A y 12V

-Con un transistor: necesitas meterle por la base 150mA y eso no lo da un microcontrolador
-Con un mosfet: No necesita corriente solo tension , le meter 5V y a funcionar.


-Un transistor saturado/conduciendo hay una caida de tension de 0.1-0.3V eso se traduce en calor
-En un mosfet tienen resistencias del orden 0.25ohms,casi un cable, mira el datasheet del IRF740.

Conclusion, pueden manejar mas potencia y se calientan mucho menos y son faciles de gobernar al no necesitar corriente.


Lo "malo " a frecuencias altas son lentos, pero seguramente en tus aplicaciones normales no te sera un problema, estoy hablando de >100Khz, no te calientes la cabeza.

Como los fabricantes son muy listos, inventaron los IGBT o un mosfet que controla un transistor, de esta forma lograron grandes potencias y rapidez como es el caso de los soldadores electricos de barilla.


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 4, 2007)

la diferencia entre transistores y mosfet es que la puerta o compuerta esta separada de la fuente y el drenage por medio de un vidrio de oxido de silicio.

la resistencia del mosfet es de 1000000000000... ohm es decir que no hala casi corriente a diferencia de los transistores que halan creo que 0.6volts para atravesar la union pn, haciéndolos ademas aptos para usar como interruptores controlados por voltaje.

tambien son rapidos para cambiar corrientes muy altas

espero que esto te sirva


----------



## munny (Mar 14, 2008)

Y por qué usar mosfet en un amplificador de valvulas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Es muy sencillo, si aplicas una tension en la puerta (una de las patillas) este conduce.
> 
> 
> La gracia de los mosfets frente a los transistores:
> ...



Gracias tio, yo ya sabia lo que heran, pero nunca comprendi en que residian sus diferencias.


----------



## DRAGO (Mar 30, 2008)

te digo lo que significan las siglas porque en las respuestas anteriores esta toda la data

M-O-S-F-E-T  -----------> METAL-OXIDO-SEMICONDUCTOR-FIELD-EFECT-TRANSISTOR


----------



## macraig (Mar 30, 2008)

munny dijo:
			
		

> Y por qué usar mosfet en un amplificador de valvulas?



Por la misma razon de usar transistores con fets, o mosfets con transistores... Depende de la aplicacion, y de tus necesidades como disenador en determinado momento.

Salu2.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

transistores de efecto de campo a diferencia de las valvulas que son de efecto gaseoso en pocas palabras se utiliza en los amplificadores a valvulas para eliminar el transformador de salida que es medio raro


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2008)

Buenas... un transistor MOSFET  es precisamente un transistor de efecto de campo. esto sihnifica que en vez de amplificar en corriente amplifica en tension. como dijo mi antecesor en el post reemplazarian las valvulas, pero siempre teniendo en cuenta la versatilidad y mucha mayor capacidad de producir mejores resultados sin la alta tension que llevan algunas valvulas. hay muchisimos circuitos de amplificador de audio con transistores mosfet los cuales llevan aproximadamente 130V con un consumo bajo. en efecto amplifican en tension no en corriente como los otros transistores.

CUIDADO AL TRABAJAR CON ESTA CLASE DE TRANSISTORES, SON MUY SENSIBLES A CUALQUIER TENSIÓN INCLUSIVE LA DEL CUERPO HUMANO, SIEMPRE TRABAJAR AISLADO, CON GUANTES DE LATEX Y UNA PULSERA METALICA DESCARGADA A TIERRA, PUES SI SE TOCA LAS PATITAS DEL TRANSISTOR CON LA MANO PODRIAN QUEMARLO.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 1, 2008)

faaaaaaaa sabia que era delicado pero no tanto..jjeje


----------



## Carlos Javier (Jun 20, 2008)

Es un transistor de efecto de campo con oxido metálico como semiconductor.
Corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## laprast (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola gente, 
¿alguien me puede facilitar la formula que me calcula potencia disipada por un mosfet en conduccion + conmutacion?
Muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 5, 2008)

Laprast, las perdidas por conduccion simplemente 
Pd=I^2 x Rdson

las perdidas por conmutacion se dividen en 2
las que depende del rise / fall time

Pd= 1/2 x Vds(off) x Ids(on) x T(risetime) x Fo

y las deducidas de la conmutacion de la capacidad drain source

Pd= 1/2 x Vds(off)^2 x Cds x Fo


espero te sirvan


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola gente. Podria alquien explicame como se controla la corriente con un transistor MOSFET. Creo variando el voltaje de Gate, pero por Ej. si en Drain tengo 12V, cuanta corriente podra circular desde Source si aplico 12V en Gate, o 5V, o 1V, etc.

Estoy muy interesado en aprender a utilizar MOSFETs ya que me regalaron una placa con 20 Mosfets P53N06 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/499292_DS.pdf) y me parece que estos transistores son bastante costosos(en realidad nose cuanto cuestan pero los mosfets suelen ser caros).


----------



## jirou (Nov 5, 2008)

Rick-10, si miras mejor la hoja de caracteristicas veras q tiene una grafica q se titula "output characteristics", ahi te pone para una VDS de 12V un monton de curvas, cada curva corresponde a una VGS distinta.

Es una forma rapida de comprobarlo, otra es utilizando el modelo matematico lo cual viene bien explicado en wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET).

Suerte y no los quemes! jejeje


----------



## Gubirson (Dic 22, 2008)

hola a todos   vaya que si esta interesante el tema de los mosfet.

bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y quiciera que me ayuden con el siguiente caso tengo un monitor algo viejo mara gateway de 17" me lo regalaron por q no lo pudieron reparar y note q trabaja con varios mosfet y tengo la duda cuando saber cuando es un N chanel o un P chanel por mas q leo y releo me cuesta comprender en cambio si me ayuda alguie con experiencia y q me hable con palabras coloquiales se me haria mucho mas facil de entender.......


bueno el caso es q el monitor cerca del fly back tiene el espacio de un mesfet q no esta se nota q lo removieron, que pasos tengo que llevar a cabo para identificar que mosfet corresponde hay tomando en cuenta el amperaje y voltaje....


bueno les agradeceria cualquier tipo de aporte.

saludos FELICES FIESTAS


----------



## littlejoe (Feb 8, 2009)

De todas las cosas diferentes que he visto se me hacen excelentes comentarios e informaciónes, como Yo no soy electronico pues no me puedo registrar con Uds, pero aun asi me sacan de muchas dudas pues soy tecnico en sistemas de inyeccion a diesel y con esto de los controladores electronicos de riel comun nos salen muchas dudas e inquietudes para la operacion de los mismos


----------



## robertoo39 (Sep 23, 2009)

hola mira yo tengo una duda. yo tengo una potencia del equipo de mi auto y se me quemaron los transistor mosfet es de 33n10 y no lo consigo,, sera que hay algun reemplaso mas comun

hola yo quiero saber si hay algun reemplaso de un transistor mofet 33n10 es de una potencia


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2009)

Gubirson dijo:


> hola a todos   vaya que si esta interesante el tema de los mosfet.
> 
> bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y quiciera que me ayuden con el siguiente caso tengo un monitor algo viejo mara gateway de 17" me lo regalaron por q no lo pudieron reparar y note q trabaja con varios mosfet y tengo la duda cuando saber cuando es un N chanel o un P chanel por mas q leo y releo me cuesta comprender en cambio si me ayuda alguie con experiencia y q me hable con palabras coloquiales se me haria mucho mas facil de entender.......
> 
> ...



Para saber que mosfet es N o P, puedes guiarte con el datasheet del mismo. O con un circuito de prueba, con bajos voltajes claro.

Y para identificar el mosfet "perdido", necesitarás el diagrama del monitor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## martincruz (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola gente muy buena la info pero yo tengo una duda que me lleva a un problema. Tengo unos IFRP064N para un control de PWM, en donde la placa que genera los pulsos anda perfecta, pero los mosfet no conducen, tratando de entender bien el datasheet encuentro este parámetro "Drain-to-Source Breakdown Voltage" que dice min 55V, quiere decir que necesito como mínimo 55V para que éstos puedan conducir, porque mi control funciona con 12V, y si es así hice el gasto al cuete... o el parámetro "Gate Threshold Voltage" dice min 2V máz 4V si le pongo más no va a funcionar verdad... porque me parece que yo uso 6V... desde ya gracias


----------



## martincruz (Nov 16, 2009)

Si alguien puede ayudarme en esta encrusijada.... lo necesito para hacer andar una máquina y me está comiendo la cabeza, porque al control o a la placa que genera los pulsos la pruebo con un transistor y un fan de pc y anda bien, pero con estos mosfet no anda....


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola, estoy en la construciión de una fuente switching que maneja a 200Khz y me han dicho que utilize mosfets ya que son más rapidos pero unos post atras dicen que son mas lentos. Estaría usando el mosfet IRFP460 que dice que tiene un TIME ON de aproximadamente 20nS eso es rapido no??


----------



## cadavala (May 17, 2010)

hola mie gustaria saber como puedo arrancar un motor de alterna monofasico con un mosfet??? les agradeceria que me respondan!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2010)

cadavala dijo:


> hola mie gustaria saber como puedo arrancar un motor de alterna monofasico con un mosfet??? les agradeceria que me respondan!!!


¿ Es indispensable utilizar un MOSFET para eso ?
Existen otras alternativas mejores.


----------



## cadavala (May 17, 2010)

la verdad si es una tarea que tiene que ser con mosfet!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2010)

Pones en serie con el motor un puente rectificador, la parte alterna, y el MOSFET entre el Pos. y Neg. del puente.
Al activarse el MOSFET el puente se convierte en un corto que a su vez acciona el motor.


----------



## cadavala (May 17, 2010)

muchas gracias voy a hacer la prueba y te digo como me fue!!!


----------

